# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Youda фермер

## Lapo4ka1303

Перед вами симулятор фермы с совершенно новым геймплеем. Вам надо будет не только управлять вашей фермой, но и доставлять собранные продукты в ближайший городок, развозя заказы клиентам.
    Каждый уровень начинается с получения заказов на определенные продукты. В соответствии с этими заказами вам надо отправиться в соответствующие части своей немаленькой фермы, чтобы собрать нужные продукты.
    Собрав продукты, погрузите их на свой грузовичок и переходите к следующим заказам. Как только все заказы будут выполнены, отправляйтесь в город, чтобы доставить продукты благодарным клиентам.
    Заработанные деньги можно потратить на улучшение фермы. Вы можете не только улучшать существующее оборудование, но и расширять свою ферму, покупая новые системы производства.
    Игра Йода Фермер не похожа на другие симуляторы фермы (в частности на Веселую Ферму), но это делает ее еще интересней. Вам больше не надо выращивать траву, чтобы кормить ею животных, не надо отгонять медведей и вам не придется заботиться о наполнении склада.
    Кроме уникального геймплея в игре Йода Фермер использована новая изящная графика. Вы будете управлять игрой, наблюдая за происходящим сверху.

Скриншоты:





Скачать игру:   http://letitbit.net/download/4593.44...s_905.rar.html

----------

